# Sleep and IBS?



## BeautifulMind (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi im not sure if any1 else has this problem or just me but anyway...i am 13 and my mum is making me go to bed (with lights out) at seven o clock - which gives me about 12 hours sleep!! Well i dont think it helps any and my dad says having too much sleep is bad for your health. The doctor hasn't said anything about needing more sleep and i never feel tired...can sum1 please tell me that all this sleep is unnecessary??Also, i seem to have become "immune" to my spasmonals - has this happened to any1 else?


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Less sleep isn't going to do your IBS any good at all, trust me. If I sleep for any less than my normal 7-8 hours then my IBS is absolutely terrible.As for spasmonals, I was prescribed them a while ago and they did bugger all. Ask your doctor if there's something else you can take, and next time you go ask him about some changed in life style that may help.


----------



## stressedmum (Oct 2, 2007)

I was looking for some info. My daughters IBS always seems to be worse towards the end of each term. Is sleep a major issue in IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS can be made worse by physical stress as well as mental stress.Lack of sleep is physically stressful like not eating right, over-exercising, pain, or having an infection.However, end of term can also be mentally and emotionally stressful, so it may be a combination of stresses.K.


----------

